
A Silicon Valley CEO Response to Talia Jane’s Letter - rockdiesel
https://medium.com/work-reimagined/a-silicon-valley-ceo-response-to-talia-jane-s-letter-6b1f4540d3df#.b719hv1es
======
dudul
" Most solutions have been attempts to move people to work, but I’m proposing
an alternate solution: moving the work to the workers."

Holy crap! That's revolutionary! Letting people work from home! How
groundbreaking!!!

Seriously, it's great to see another CEO encourage this trend, but the way
it's presented in this post as a brand new thing he just invented over the
weekend is a bit ridiculous.

~~~
DrScump
Looking at the actual Careers page at her company site, however, none refers
to working from home except on Wednesdays.

